# "ZOMBIE ME" web site for fun~program to "zombify" you



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Warning.... when you do this, you will be installing a new toolbar on your browser and re-setting your home page to their site.

(damn fine print)


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

OWF didn't see that............


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah it got me.


----------

